# 2nd ammendment



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone else here as outraged as I am with all the s*** thats going on? And how the president as well as the media exploit the children of sandy hook to push their agenda? They keep telling us its "for the kids". well how come they dont show us the statistics that violent crime as well as overall crime rates are much HIGHER in places with stricter gun laws? Yeah sure less guns means less "gun crime" but how about stabbings, muggings, home invasions, everything else that goes up? how come our politicians and the media try to act like the 2nd amendment was written for self defense? The crook politicians sure as hell know that it was written for the citizens to have the means to protect themselves from tyrannical government, although im not too sure that some of the tools on CNN such as piers the redcoat Morgan understand that. What are your thoughts about DHS buying 2 million dollars worth of stand up targets of pregnant women, old men, a woman pushing a stroller, a woman with her little girl, and a young boy all holding guns, for their "no hesitation" campaign or whatever the hell they call it. Saying that these are the new threats that they face, sounds more like preparation for widespread door to door gun confiscation to me. And the federal government buying 2 billion rounds most of which are hollowpoints? That's enough for a 24 year Iraq war lol. Anyways just my thoughts, would like to hear some of your guys thoughts/positions on this.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Agenda, you said it yourself.. Those with money back the agenda of which will never affect them thus they have no reason to care what happens. It has been coming slowly long than you have been alive, longer than anyone here has been alive,,

However the last about 25 - 30 years, it has sped up and gotten much more open in what they are taking away. Sheep go along with it as for the guns, ITS FOR THE KIDS.. It is a last ditch attempt to use children to push their agendas.. MORE LAW.. FOR THE KIDS... DONT BE A CHILD MURDERER PUT DOWN YOUR GUN!!! 21 to legally consume alcohol yet 18 to die for your country... Eh? 

It is ALL scare tactics to prevent people from disobeying orders, laws.. Taxes? There is no law and it is no conspiracy,, been many law suites won and covered up by Agenda.. MORE MONEY MORE MONEY MORE MONEY,,

Ding ding, theres your answer. Agenda. Money. Period. You have the power and you have the money, the ball is always in your court.


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

Couldn't agree with you more KM, im not sure if the stockpiling of ammunition is for an all out gun grab which they know some patriots will resist, whilst others who call themselves Americans but are really sheeple take it bending over. Or if its for a predicted economic collapse, which I have no doubt will happen. Im assuming the assault on our 2nd amendment goes all out before the economy collapses. Safer for the cronies that way. I just wish more people realized what was going on and were willing to do somethin about it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidandluna said:


> Couldn't agree with you more KM, im not sure if the stockpiling of ammunition is for an all out gun grab which they know some patriots will resist, whilst others who call themselves Americans but are really sheeple take it bending over. Or if its for a predicted economic collapse, which I have no doubt will happen. Im assuming the assault on our 2nd amendment goes all out before the economy collapses. Safer for the cronies that way. I just wish more people realized what was going on and were willing to do somethin about it.


Economy has been going down for years, specifically can be seen in the 90s but covered up and said to be doing well.. In the early 2000s it started to crumble, war hit and really took its toll but inflation prevented it from sinking until the 2nd term of Bush, then it failed.

It hasn't gotten stable, still on the edge and will sink further before it is able to repair.. Which it won't repair if mindsets and laws do not change. Free market works well so long as it is free to work.

Housing market, value of dollar, value of college degree sinking (masters in many professional fields is the new BA) gas constantly rising, rights been reduced in the fast lane, the push for electric cars or hybrids, national security reductions, can't own anything offensive, can't say anything offensive..

Yep, good ole America.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

because this country is really owned by the IMF, the CATHOLIC CHURCH and ISRAEL.. its all connected and we are the only ones in world power that allows guns to be in the hands of the public.. U.S. of A is selling out our constitutional rights to become a corporation not a country. Its all complex but really really simple when you look at it all on the big picture. For instance, if there is proof about Giants, or Noahs Ark.. WHY WOULD RELIGIOUS SECT WORLD LEADERS OPT TO KEEP THEM HIDDEN FROM THE WORLD or MAINLY the USA????? Many countries report in their News what our country denies denies denies... Because we have the power in this country as the people so they have to make us mind zombies, the walking dead, forgetfullness at its finest and distraction as well so that we are focused on all the wrong  FOR INSTANCE in the PAST the WHOLE TOWN would stop working to go to your city council meetings.. Another thing the Rep for Boston complained that they voted to abolish BSL late at night like 11PM but to counter that state to state country wide they pass laws all the time around 2 or 3 in the afternoon when the working class cannot get free from work or children. Hmm mmm.

America is the problem.. this is the UNITED STATE of AMERICA with the DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA! THIS IS COLUMBIA NOT AMERICA, have you sat down in the government library and read our history there? Interesting to say the least. AMERICA is a soft term that dumbs us down.. AMERICA is from ALASKA TO PATAGONIA. Have you seen Obamas AMERO DOLLAR????? Uniting Canada, USA, and MEXICO????

Learn to swim..


----------

